# Orgasmic births



## fancyshmancy

Orgasmic births: Have any of you ladies experienced one? If so, is there any way you can describe it? For those of you that have not had one, do you believe it is possible? :shrug: I have been seeing so much about it lately, but don't think I would have anywhere near the mind power to do it.


----------



## aliss

No way, not me!

But if you are interested, Ina May's Guide to Childbirth discusses it and I believe has a picture/birth story of one.


----------



## Jenniflower

I've never had a birth yet so I don't know if it would work, but I'm not going to rule it out completely. I don't think I would beable to orgasm whilst actually breathing my baby out, but that's only because I can't even have an orgasm with just DH there, I need other stimulation (TMI! hahaha) But I'm not against using my little toy in my birthing pool if I find I need some other form of pain control. I'll just ask my midwife for privacy, or at that point who knows if I'll even know she's there hahaha.


----------



## Mervs Mum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5bm9-B6Ec4&playnext=1&list=PL69A969EE19839EAE&index=6


for anyone who's not seen here's a clip from the film. I havent experienced one but I can totally imagine it - it's about the way the brain translates sensations and pleasure and pain are intrinsically linked.....


----------



## kezhulme

How bizarre,never heard of it but would certainly change the way i view childbirth


----------



## barbarap

i will tell you in all confidence that i have had 3 big Os while having Brazilian waxing done down there, so anything is possible...!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

:rofl:


----------



## Jenniflower

barbarap said:


> i will tell you in all confidence that i have had 3 big Os while having Brazilian waxing done down there, so anything is possible...!!

I think you may be of the perfect variety to achieve one during birth then!! I tend to whine and and tear up during mine. :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've heard about it but I very much doubt it would happen to me and I suspect I wouldn't really want it to!

I CANNOT imagine how someone could have an O from a wax! :rofl: You must be super-sexed!


----------



## StaceyPreedy

I held on to the idea of it being possible with my first birth, i think i amused my midwife when i yelled out "orgasmic births are a lie"  i think possible but clearly not for me, i was determined to be quiet and calm (especially since our walls are thin and i have a house attatched either side) but nope, i sounded like a strangled cat.


----------



## aliss

Orgasmic births are greedy anyways. To not hate every moment of labour is rare enough, but to get an O from it? Now that's just greedy.................


----------



## Wispyshadow

I think anything is possible when giving birth. It's all in the woman's perception of the experience. I myself during my last birth had nothing that remotely resembled an orgasm. Perhaps in the right mood or atmosphere???? I definately think it is real. I'm having a hospital birth this time and I could just imagine the nurses faces if I started moaning and carrying on having an "O" during my contractions. I have heard of some women using a "toy" during labor to bring on a more pleasurable sensation during contractions. I don't know if I could handle that much stimulation all at once.


----------



## Jenniflower

StaceyPreedy said:


> I held on to the idea of it being possible with my first birth, i think i amused my midwife when i yelled out "orgasmic births are a lie"  i think possible but clearly not for me, i was determined to be quiet and calm (especially since our walls are thin and i have a house attatched either side) but nope, i sounded like a strangled cat.

Don't know about you but I sound like that whilst having the big 'O' :haha:


----------



## flubdub

barbarap said:


> i will tell you in all confidence that i have had 3 big Os while having Brazilian waxing done down there, so anything is possible...!!

OMG, what did the beauty therapist say??! :mrgreen:


----------



## barbarap

it was on 3 separate occasions, it happened each time. 
i was VERY discreet.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Love it!!!!


----------



## flubdub

omg :mrgreen:


----------



## candymum

weird


----------



## Mervs Mum

candymum said:


> weird

Thanks!!! :lol:


----------



## flubdub

Mervs Mum said:


> candymum said:
> 
> 
> weird
> 
> Thanks!!! :lol:Click to expand...

:mrgreen:


----------



## kezhulme

lol amusing thread, not sure abut takin toys into delivery suite lol


----------



## fancyshmancy

Mervs Mum said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5bm9-B6Ec4&playnext=1&list=PL69A969EE19839EAE&index=6
> 
> 
> for anyone who's not seen here's a clip from the film. I havent experienced one but I can totally imagine it - it's about the way the brain translates sensations and pleasure and pain are intrinsically linked.....

Thanks for the video clip, it is definitely interesting! I now have 6 months to change my view of what childbirth is going to be like... :winkwink: ... 

And thanks for all of the responses everyone!


----------



## Jenniflower

kezhulme said:


> lol amusing thread, not sure abut takin toys into delivery suite lol

That's why I'll be at home. It's not weird when I do it at home anyways hahaha. Why be embarrassed over something that could potentially help you? And besides, I'm sure toys may have been used in the making of bubs. :winkwink:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Exactly Jenni!!! The sooner the world wakes up and admits that birth is a sexual act the better!! There is no shame in sex and there is no shame that sex results in a baby coming out of your vagina!


----------



## canadabear

the book and film are amazing.. birth and sex are not something to be ashamed of.. and if we allow our bodies to do what is natural then anything is possible! when it comes time for me to have a baby I am hoping to be as open minded as possible to whatever experience I have. Hopefully I will also be able to trust in my body and the people/ professionals I have surrounded myself with during this amazing experience. thanks for the post.. at the least it will make some re-think our ideas about birth... :D


----------



## Lani

Wow. Sorry to crash from first tri but I have never heard of this. Having experienced a completely natural birth I'm kinda surprised this is even possible! Lucky women!


----------



## ZoeZo

It's strange, I just can't get my head around birth and sexual pleasure! I know sex made that baby etc, I even found orgasaming whilst pregnant a bit 'weird' recently I don't like the tight feeling across my stomach after orgasm now :(

I read this two weeks ago, I'd never heard about labour/birth and orgasms before!
https://www.mamabirth.blogspot.com/2010/06/nikolaos-birth-story-orgasmic-freebirth.html

I have heard about some midwives/doulas that stimulate the cliterous during labour


----------



## ljo1984

I think I could imagine it, even though I could feel myself tearing pushing felt good in a weird sort of way ha ha all 9lb of her!! I don't think I'd ever climax from it but it was a good feeling and can understand why some women can.


----------



## madasa

StaceyPreedy said:


> I held on to the idea of it being possible with my first birth, i think i amused my midwife when i yelled out "orgasmic births are a lie"  i think possible but clearly not for me, i was determined to be quiet and calm (especially since our walls are thin and i have a house attatched either side) but nope, i sounded like a strangled cat.

I just did a great big belly laugh! :rofl:


----------



## madasa

Jenniflower said:


> kezhulme said:
> 
> 
> lol amusing thread, not sure abut takin toys into delivery suite lol
> 
> That's why I'll be at home. It's not weird when I do it at home anyways hahaha. Why be embarrassed over something that could potentially help you? And besides, *I'm sure toys may have been used in the making of bubs. *:winkwink:Click to expand...


PRECIELY! Acknowledging the links and similarities between birth and sex are really important, IMO!

FTR, I didn't O, but I DID really enjoy my birth. And I ADORED all my BHs during pregnancy. They felt like mini orgasms, to me. I'd have a great big smile each time I had one! I think I am very probably capable of an orgasmic birth.

There is more I could share here, but it would DEFINITELY be TMI. ;)

Jenni, I have a feeling that is going to be one kickass birth. :D


----------



## flashy09

ZoeZo said:


> I have heard about some midwives/doulas that stimulate the cliterous during labour

That seems wrong!!


----------



## madasa

flashy09 said:


> ZoeZo said:
> 
> 
> I have heard about some midwives/doulas that stimulate the cliterous during labour
> 
> That seems wrong!!Click to expand...

Even if the woman consents or asks? Even if it is a low risk form of pain relief (it is) and widens the birth canal (it does) reducing the likelihood of tears or abrasions (it does that as well)?

How about compared with repeated VEs WITHOUT consent? Is this ^ ^ more wrong, or less wrong than that, do you think?

Rhetorical, just thought I'd throw that out there ;)

Open your mind and your vagina will follow!!!!!! hahahahahaha! :rofl:


----------



## baskinps

ZoeZo said:


> Open your mind and your vagina will follow!!!!!! hahahahahaha! :rofl:

Well put :D

this is the main reason I only want OH at my homebirth. I can't imagine feeling comfortable with nipple and clitoral stimulation with my mom standing there. It's interesting, every time I think about my relationship with my mom now in random situations I see it diffferently than say...9 months ago lol.


----------



## Joyzerelly

fancyshmancy said:


> Orgasmic births: Have any of you ladies experienced one? If so, is there any way you can describe it? For those of you that have not had one, do you believe it is possible? :shrug: I have been seeing so much about it lately, but don't think I would have anywhere near the mind power to do it.

There are videos on youtube. I definitely believe its possible. I'm not after an orgasmic birth but a relatively painless one would be nice.


----------



## madasa

Joyzerelly said:


> fancyshmancy said:
> 
> 
> Orgasmic births: Have any of you ladies experienced one? If so, is there any way you can describe it? For those of you that have not had one, do you believe it is possible? :shrug: I have been seeing so much about it lately, but don't think I would have anywhere near the mind power to do it.
> 
> There are videos on youtube. I definitely believe its possible. * I'm not after an orgasmic birth but a relatively painless one would be nice.*Click to expand...

Shoot for the stars, and you may just land on the moon ;)


----------



## Jelebi

Same hormons involved in orgams are involved during birth. There have been a lot of scientific studies surrounding this, with many research papers supporting this.
So yes, it is possible... and damn straight I will have my hubby get me excited... relaxing "down there" will help the transition HUGE!


----------



## kayo

LMAO!!!!!!

Ive never heard of this but totally willing to be open minded about it. Shame I lost my toy.


----------



## madasa

You can get them for about £10, no dramas. If you want to really spoil yourself, I hear the wevibe3 is out.... :D


----------



## kayo

Hahahaha I was gonna wait till I give birth to treat myself to a new one but guess it'll have to be a birthday presen. Whats a wivibe? Lol


----------



## kayo

Just looked it up on google. 'only' almost 100 quid lol

Anyone tried it?


----------



## ClairHawkins

:wacko: LOL made my night. I have had 6 children and Never had an orgasmic birth, \i feel like I have been missing out. Can't wait to tell my OH :happydance:


----------



## madasa

kayo said:


> Just looked it up on google. 'only' almost 100 quid lol
> 
> Anyone tried it?

I have a wevibe (the wv2 I think) and I like it :)


----------



## kayo

i'm getting it!


----------



## Erised

Now, as I kept passing out during my first labour (probably blamed on the fact it was 2 full days of contractions leaving me rather tired) I can't imagine an orgasmic birth

I also don't see how it would help, as I get incredibly tight after an orgasm ... surely that can't be beneficial? I'd probably choke the poor kid if it happened.


----------



## madasa

Maybe you could hold back and have the O just AFTER the baby has been born ;)


----------



## zBaby

I have not given birth yet,
(30 weeks along now)
BUT i did have a dream last night that his head was pushing its self out..(if that's even possible?) 

and it felt very orgasmic. 
I woke right up from it and was very confused.

the more i think about it the more im certain its possible.


----------



## madasa

Yes, the baby is an active participant in birth. :)


----------

